# Wulff line



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Who uses it and what are your likes and dislikes? Need some line for a 9. Been wanting to try Wulff forever. just been stuck on RIO for a couple of decades.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Better casting and much better behaved running line section. The Wulff TTs are hard to beat.


----------



## lap4524 (Jun 12, 2012)

The best period!


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I have been using the TT Ambush 5wt, 7wt. and 8 wt. lines. Love them, my customers as well. These lines are supposed to be for freshwater but I have been using them for both. I talked to my reps about it and the only concern is they get sticky in the heat of summer. I just received my new line yesterday for my 9wt. Shorestalker rod. It is their Bermuda Short , put it on this morning and made a few casts in the yard and from what I can tell/feel I think I will be very pleased with it.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

It looks like I may be getting some tomorrow. I'll have to report back on this.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

anting to try the Ambush. Mainly because here in SC we have huge schools of reds in the winter. And they get pinned up in the gin clear skinny sounds. Trying to stay away from flipper. I have always used 2 different lines. One freshwater and one tropic. The tropic is like trying to cast a spring when its 40 degrees  So I used the trout lines for winter. I was hoping I could get away with just the Ambush. If it works for you without issue in the middle of the summer. I should be OK here in the subtropic. We are only 100 degrees 90%humidity for about 4 months ;D Plus it will roll cast good. which comes in handy up these small creeks. We have 6+ swing tides here. And when you are on foot up a creek at low tide. That 4 foot spartina is well above your head. But that Short is appealing also. Hell I may get both. Since I got a long time till it gets cold here again. I should be able to sneak that by the Mrs.  I finally after about 8 months trying. Got me a original 2 piece Sage XP 9wt. But I had to pay out the A$$ for it  I hope it lives up to the hype. Let me know what think of the Short. It seems everyone is happy with the TT as a whole. So I am definitely gonna get some.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been using the TT Bermuda 8&10 for a few years in Mexico and the keys and love it when its hot out. It works OK in LA when its 80ish bit kinda stiff when its cool. Just got a shorts in 8 weight and love it on the lawn and hope to love it at Cocodrie tomorrow, but I think it might be a little stiff also. The Bermuda has "accidental" ridges that cause it to shoot like no other. I think you will be happy with whatever Wolff you choose. Just my .02$.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I thinking I will get the Ambush. I am heading to the Glades for 9 days in a few weeks. I'm gonna spool up with the Ambush. Since its only been low 80s down there. And lows in the 50s and 60s. I just bought some Rio Tarpon. So that can be my summer line and I will use the Ambush from 80s on down. Anybody know where a deal is on some?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I am a diehard Wulff Bermuda Triangle taper user.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I am a diehard Wulff Bermuda Triangle taper user.


You using the 2-tone or the regular Bermuda. Triangle Taper? Any difference? Using it on my old Sage RPLX.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I am a diehard Wulff Bermuda Triangle taper user.
> 
> 
> You using the 2-tone or the regular Bermuda. Triangle Taper?  Any difference?  Using it on my old Sage RPLX.


The 2-tone and 1-tone lines are all the same, just a color difference.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Just to add, I have used SA, Cortland and Rio. I recently went to Wulff and will never look back. I love the Bermuda Shorts and regular triangle tapers. Just my opinion though. Just wish they made them in a 5wt.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I use it on my 7,8, and 9 wts exclusively. It is tops for both the flats and back country when quick reaction is required. It loads fast, pulls easy, can take a redirect fast. The two tone is also nice as a quick reference when you have loaded 25 or 30 ft out. Like the others who replied, I am also a Wulff man now.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been using the BTT's for years. I have one on each of my 8,10,11,12 wt rods. I also have two Monics in 11,12. The Wullf lines have no memory which is my problem with most Rio lines. I hate tight coils on the deck when I strip the line off. Both the Monic and Wulff lines are great in that regard. The Monic is tuff to see in some conditions so I use it sparingly in gin clear shallow waters where I can spot the fly. The BTT's load fast and shoot great with one back cast. I do not line up, I use the designated 12 for my 12 wt etc.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I went ahead and got some Ambush on the way. I had some RIO tropic in 9 in my tying desk. So I am gonna use the Ambush till its gets real hot. Then switch to the RIO if the Ambush wilts on me. Heading to the Glades in a couple weeks. And the temp are still kinda low. Thats the reason I went with the Ambush. How are the TT in cooler conditions? Like 60-80. I guess I should have asked that before I order the Ambush. I still got time to get some TT Short to the house before we go.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

My personal experience is that it works just as well in those lower temps as it does in much higher temps. It's a fantastic line here in Florida any time of year. I can not attest to how well it words in northern latitudes.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Ive used TT down into the 50's, when it gets stiff. And thrown the heck out of it well into what would be considered tropical temps. Never had it get sticky, but have seen it get firm in the chill. I think you will like it. I have it on my 8, 9, and 10. It will soon be adorning my 6, 7, and 10 weights as well. 
You cant go wrong.... Im curious to hear how you like you the Ambush. I have yet to throw it.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Taking the Ambush to the Glades in the morning. Will report back hopefully about how good it was. And how it help me land the biggest poon of my life [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

I can tell from putting it on the reel. That the head is the thickest I have ever seen.  I couldn't fit it on my Everglades. I had to pull off a bunch of backing. And about 20 feet of running line. And I had a full RIO 9wt WF on there prior. This stuff is definitely different than the rest.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I got some 8wt bermuda TT earlier this week. Been killing the slot trout at the dock light at the end of my street with it. It casts and lays nicely. Can't wait to sling it at some gators and reds in the lagoon.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I got to test the Ambush this past week in the Glades. We had 20 mph winds every single day. But had a bay loaded with big poons outta the wind. The only problem was a guide beat me to it everday. But I was respectful and stayed out. And fished the opening at the river. Got to sit there and watch em land 4 big poons in about two hours. Got up real early to try and beat him there. Only to have him come blasting by me about the last mile in the dark.  Again I didn't crowd him. This is the Glades after all right? Plenty of water. That night we stayed on a chickee near by. No way he was gonna beat this time. Only thing the wind shifted outta the east and had the bay blown out. But I knew they were there. So I was blind casting away with Ambush in the strong wind. It was really holding a tight loop and cutting thru. Well about 30 minutes latter guess who comes on up into the bay with me. Yep that guide with a client. [smiley=bigun2.gif] The SOB showed no respect. And like most guides I have known think that they own the whole damn place. Or as one asshole put it when I was cussing him out."this is my office". We fished it for a cuople of hours only seeing a few rollers. The guide gave up and left. So we did soon after. But as far as the line. I think I'm a convert now. Gonna pick up some Bermuda latter this summer when it gets hot.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Swamp-
what kind of distance were you getting with that line? and what size fly? I know the ambush has a different head and taper that the Bermuda TT (which I have been in love with since I got it)
Thanks for the update.... and I am sorry about that experience with the guide. Part of being a good guide is being a great steward to the sport (IMO) and if he's fishing there often he should know where to find more fish. You must have stumbled into his honey hole.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Cant really attest to the distance. Since it was so damn windy. Since the head was so thick I did remove about 10-15 feet or so of running line. Reducing it to 75-80 feet total. And a lot of backing to get it on my Everglades reel. It has the biggest head I have ever seen on a line. Since I was planning on this being my winter red fish line. Most cast are under 50 feet. Wasn't to worried about it at first. I do kinda regret cutting the running line off though. Because I was getting into my backing on a regular basis. Something I never have done. I dont have the skills to throw a entire line in the wind. But I was getting pretty damn close with this. It acts almost like a shooting head. And I also usually puss out with the fly rod when its that windy. It also could have been the new old rod I got. I picked up a two piece Sage xp 9wt. It was my first time with both line and rod. I would say I was hitting 80 foot+ pretty easy and regular. In a strong wind. Which for me is good for my average skills. And yeah that was his "money hole" for sure. Its not on those topspot maps  Thanks to a bud on here for hooking me up with spot. Outta respect I will not divulge the location. He knew I was gonna be gone in a week. And not crowding him out. ;D


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

The head is that large huh? Dang.... I have trimmed the running line of my 6wt to get another 25 yds of backing on the reel.
I am by no means a big distance caster (85' is probably my best) so trimming running line makes sense to me to get more backing. I may pick up the ambush and give it a go on the back-up 8wt and see how it fares. Im gonna be hard pressed to replace the Bermuda TT on the go to 8wt. Love the combo of that line with the Clutch TSx.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I just put the Ambush on my 7wt and by no means am I am expert when it comes to fly casting, but this line shoots like crazy. I'm going to water test it Sunday for some real feedback, but just practicing in the yard has been fun. I think this line will really shine on those quick reaction, sight casting opportunities.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah it shoots. Like I said it is almost like a shooting head. I have a 7 also. Is the head as big on the 7 as on the nine? Did you have issues getting it all on? I have afresh water Climax on it. That is more of a trout taper. But I have been using it on reds. But I am really liking the Ambush. So it might be time for some 7.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find the line specs including taper profile and grain weight for the different wulff lines?

I have rio dialed in on my rods and know what head profiles and grain weights work best. Wouldn't mind giving wulff a try but would like to know what I'm buying


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I found more info from some of the shops on Ebay. Than what was on the Wulff web page. You may want to look at some on there. I myself have been a huge fan of RIO for a couple of decades now. . Its on all my rods but 7 with Climax. And now my 9 will have Wulff. But this may have converted me.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not stuck on rio but love the fact they have all the specs listed. It makes things easier dialing in a rod. Wish that wulff and airflo would list this info. I might be more inclined to give them a shot.

Aside from rio I fish cortland lines. The cortland bonefish line they have is amazing for medium to long cast when presentation is a factor. Also their customer service is second to none.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah but no manufactuer list all my casting flaws on the back of the box. ;D I think you can get close with all the specs. But still gotta cast em to see if you like em.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Not worried about casting flaws. Just how lines will compare across brands. Even within the same brand 8 wf line you can have major differences among the different tapers. Ex redfish, bonefish, sw taper..... all have different grain weights and shapes. Some are on the light side and won't load a fast rod. Some are way over the weight specifications and will be to much on a slower rod. Guess I will call and see if they have some info for me to compare against my current lines.
Didn't realize there were shops that had demo lines to cast on my rod. Where?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

El9surf what wt are you looking for? I can give you the specs on the 9wt. 20' head 350 grains 70' running line. For comparison. My RIO Tarpon I pulled off had 40' head. And RIO calls 40' a "short head taper" ;D
They should have named it Fat Head. I was kinda shocked when I pulled it out of the box.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Curious to see how the bermuda shorts compares to the rio outbound. 
Looking for a 330 grain short 30 ft head to put on my reddington predator 8wt 7'10". Previously had the Rio Redfish 8wt and it was a bit light for the rod for shorter casting.

Both had good distance but I want something that will load the rod close for mangrove / dock /canal fishing.

I have the sage 230 grain short head bass line on my 6wt predator and it's a great match. Looking for something comparable for my 8wt.

My main issue is with rio running line like others mentioned. Tangles all the time.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Curious to see how the bermuda shorts compares to the rio outbound.
> Looking for a 330 grain short 30 ft head to put on my reddington predator 8wt 7'10". Previously had the Rio Redfish 8wt and it was a bit light for the rod for shorter casting.
> 
> Both had good distance but I want something that will load the rod close for mangrove / dock /canal fishing.
> ...


The bermuda shorts are 25' tapers, not 30. They are perfect for the short predator rods. I had 9wt shorts on my 9wt predator


----------

